# It's All Greek Indeed!



## nickel (Aug 12, 2010)

*It's All Greek Indeed
Βασίλη Θεοδώρου
Έκδοση του Ιδρύματος Μείζονος Ελληνισμού*








*Αναδημοσίευση της παρουσίασης στην Ναυτεμπορική από τη Μάνια Στάικου*

Τη συνεισφορά της ελληνικής γλώσσας στην αγγλική εξετάζει το πρωτότυπο λεξικό «It’s All Greek Indeed» του Βασίλη Θεοδώρου, μια νέα έκδοση του Ιδρύματος Μείζονος Ελληνισμού. Το ενδιαφέρον είναι ότι στον τόμο καταγράφονται και ορισμένες αγγλικές λέξεις που εκ πρώτης όψεως δύσκολα αποκαλύπτουν την ελληνική «καταγωγή» τους. Θα περίμενε κανείς ότι ένα τέτοιο έργο θα το υπέγραφε κάποιος γλωσσολόγος-φιλόλογος.

Κι όμως η έκδοση είναι καρπός της επίμονης έρευνας ενός παθιασμένου εραστή της ελληνικής γλώσσας, του Βασίλη Θεοδώρου, ο οποίος παράλληλα με τα επαγγελματικά καθήκοντά του ως ιατρός, συγκέντρωνε υπομονετικά ένα θησαυρό λέξεων και εκφράσεων. Η ενασχόλησή του με την ελληνική γλώσσα ξεκίνησε με τη συγγραφή βιβλίων με αντικείμενο την ιατρική ορολογία, την ετυμολογία της και τη μετάφρασή της στα αγγλικά.

Κάπως έτσι βρέθηκε να ακολουθεί τις απρόβλεπτες διαδρομές της ελληνικής γλώσσας όχι μόνο στην αγγλική αλλά και στις άλλες γλώσσες. Ο ίδιος σχολιάζει με χιούμορ στο naftemporiki.gr τη συνεισφορά της ελληνικής γλώσσας στον παγκόσμιο πολιτισμό: «Δεν ήμασταν προσεκτικοί όταν προσφέραμε αυτά τα γλωσσικά δάνεια, δεν συνυπογράψαμε κανένα μνημόνιο για να μας επιστρέψουν τα …δανεικά και βρισκόμαστε τώρα να χρωστάμε κι όχι να μας χρωστάνε. Κι όπως έχει πει ο διάσημος γάλλος σκηνοθέτης Ζαν Λυκ Γκοντάρ, η Ελλάδα δεν χρωστάει τίποτα στην Ευρώπη και τον κόσμο, μάλλον το αντίθετο συμβαίνει».

Η έκδοση χωρίζεται σε πέντε ενότητες: οι πρώτες τρεις αφορούν τις λέξεις-δάνεια της ελληνικής στην αγγλική γλώσσα, στις καθημερινές δραστηριότητες, στις επιστήμες και τις τέχνες. Το τέταρτο μέρος συγκεντρώνει εκφράσεις προερχόμενες από την ελληνική μυθολογία ενώ το τελευταίο κεφάλαιο είναι αφιερωμένο στην Ελληνική Ιστορία, μια μεγάλη πηγή ρητών και μεταφορών με παγκόσμια εμβέλεια.

Ο παιγνιώδης τίτλος του λεξικού «It’s All Greek Indeed» παραπέμπει σε μια φράση με συναρπαστική ιστορία: «Κάνω ένα λογοπαίγνιο με την περιπαικτική ρήση των αγγλοσαξόνων ‘It’s all Greek to me’ που τη χρησιμοποιούν όταν δεν καταλαβαίνουν κάτι. Θα λέγαμε ότι αντιστοιχεί στη δική μας έκφραση ‘μου φαίνονται κινέζικα’. Η προέλευση της αγγλικής φράσης έρχεται από τον Μεσαίωνα, όταν η Εκκλησία έτρεφε πραγματικό μίσος προς την ελληνική γλώσσα. Υπήρχε μάλιστα το σχετικό λατινικό ρητό ‘Graecum est; non legitur’, ‘ελληνικά είναι αυτά, δεν διαβάζονται’. Έτσι διέδιδε η Εκκλησία για να μην έχουν οι άνθρωποι επαφή με την αρχαία ελληνική γραμματεία, επειδή τη θεωρούσε ειδωλολατρική και υποτίθεται ενάντια στον χριστιανισμό», υποστηρίζει ο Βασίλης Θεοδώρου.

Ο συγγραφέας ωστόσο αναγνωρίζει ότι σε αρκετές περιπτώσεις με όχημα τα λατινικά, τα ελληνικά επηρέασαν το λεξιλόγιο πολλών άλλων γλωσσών. «Σημαντικό ρόλο διαδραμάτισαν και οι παθιασμένοι ελληνομαθείς μετά την Αναγέννηση και έως τον 19ο αιώνα. Λάτρευαν την ελληνική κουλτούρα, μάθαιναν αρχαία ελληνικά και αντλούσαν από εκεί στοιχεία για να συνθέσουν διάφορους όρους ή λέξεις . Αυτή η διαδικασία δανεισμού από τη γλώσσα μας συνεχίζεται ακόμη και σήμερα. Όταν η αγγλική δεν μπορεί να εκφράσει μια λέξη, καταφεύγουν στα ελληνικά.

Πρόσφατες λέξεις, μερικών δεκαετιών, το αποδεικνύουν. Χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα είναι η λέξη «telegenic», «τηλεγενής», που αναφέρεται σε όσους εμφανίζονται ελκυστικοί στην τηλεόραση (κατά αντιστοιχία με το φωτογενής)», προσθέτει ο ίδιος. Μας δίνει ένα ακόμη παράδειγμα για τον γαλλικό πύραυλο «Exocet». Η ρίζα του ονόματός του βρίσκεται σε μια ελληνική λέξη της ιχθυολογίας, το «εξώκοιτος». Η επιστήμη και οι τέχνες αποτελούν προνομιακό πεδίο της ελληνικής γλώσσας και σε τομείς όπως η ιατρική η συνεισφορά των ελληνικών φτάνει ακόμη και το 70%.

«Αναφέρομαι και σε λέξεις που δεν προδίδουν την προέλευσή τους, όπως για παράδειγμα στη λέξη ‘disaster’ (καταστροφή). Είναι ελληνικότατη και την ανακάλυψα σε γλωσσάριο της αστρονομίας. Αναλύεται στα συνθετικά της dis και aster (αστέρας). Οι αστρονόμοι τη χρησιμοποιούν για να περιγράψουν έναν αστέρα ή πλανήτη που έχει την τάση να συγκρούεται με άλλα ουράνια σώματα, με καταστροφικές συνέπειες», τονίζει ο συγγραφέας.

Ο ίδιος όμως βλέπει με ανησυχία την εξάπλωση των λεγόμενων «γκρίκλις» και την εισαγωγή στη γλώσσα μας πολλών αγγλικών όρων σχετιζόμενων κυρίως με την χρήση του υπολογιστή και του διαδικτύου: «Η γλώσσα μας είναι τόσο πλούσια ώστε κανονικά δεν θα έπρεπε να συναντάμε καμία δυσκολία να μεταφράσουμε στα ελληνικά μια ξένη λέξη. Υπάρχει πράγματι ένα έλλειμμα στην ορολογία στον τομέα της πληροφορικής και του διαδικτύου και θα έπρεπε όσοι ασχολούνται επιστημονικά με το αντικείμενο να το καλύψουν. Ασφαλώς υπάρχουν λύσεις: ο Μπαμπινιώτης πρότεινε την εξαιρετική λέξη διαδίκτυο για το internet».

Το λεξικό «It’s All Greek Indeed» είναι μια πρώτη ενδεικτική καταγραφή. «Ένα εξαντλητικό έργο θα χρειαζόταν μακροχρόνια επιστημονική δουλειά από μια ολόκληρη ομάδα», υπογραμμίζει ο Βασίλης Θεοδώρου. Αποτελεί ταυτόχρονα μια πρόταση προς την επιστημονική κοινότητα να ακολουθήσει το ίδιο μονοπάτι; «Θα πω πικρά πράγματα γιατί η Ακαδημία Αθηνών θα έπρεπε εδώ και δεκαετίες να κινείται προς αυτή την κατεύθυνση. Είναι δουλειά των θεσμών και της Πολιτείας να προσεγγίσει και να προβάλλει τέτοιου είδους ζητήματα», καταλήγει.​


Γκρίνια: Ούτε μία φορά δεν γράφτηκε σωστά ο τίτλος του βιβλίου στην ιστοσελίδα της εφημερίδας. Οι γκρινιάρηδες θα αναφερθούν και στο περίσσιο διάστημα του τίτλου στο εξώφυλλο.


----------



## stazybohorn (Aug 12, 2010)

Το βιβλίο βγήκε το Γενάρη, θαρρώ. Παίζει και στο facebook. Ποιος ξέρει ποιος λόγος αντικειμενικής δημοσιογραφίας το έφερε τώρα στην επιφάνεια... Υπάρχει και σχετική συνέντευξη:
http://www.naftemporiki.gr/podcast/listenclip.asp?id=28215


----------



## nickel (Aug 12, 2010)

stazybohorn said:


> Ποιος ξέρει ποιος λόγος αντικειμενικής δημοσιογραφίας το έφερε τώρα στην επιφάνεια...



The silly season?
Χωρίς να θέλω να υπονοήσω με αυτό κάτι για το ίδιο το βιβλίο.


----------



## stazybohorn (Aug 12, 2010)

Μπορεί, άλλωστε το λέει κι ο Έκο 

Το βέβαιο είναι ότι δημοσιογραφία αυτό δεν είναι. Είναι αντιγραφή οπισθόφυλλου, δελτίου τύπου, και 3 τσιτάτα που περιφέρει ο συγγραφέας... Και η δημοσιογράφος είναι καταφανώς αδιάβαστη στη συνέντευξη. Για τις ακροβασίες στα όρια πορτοκαλισμού, θα πρέπει να διαβάσουμε το πόνημα, και μου λείπει περισσότερο ο χρόνος από τα 30 ευρώ αυτήν την εποχή.


----------

